# South Bend Heavy 10 I Just Got



## Don T (Jun 2, 2020)

I just got this 10" South Bend. I am new to these and I have heard the term "Heavy 10"? Is that what I got? the serial number is LT-106R   4512RKT9. It is missing a LOT of the gears but at the price of free I had to take it. I hope gears are not to expensive. It came with a Dayton 1hp 220 motor. It took me 2 days and some persistence but I got it moved all by my self using a mini van! Now I have to clean it up and get it going.  Thanks


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks like you've a nice little project there.  Free is good.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 2, 2020)

That's a lot of pieces. Hope your the one who took it apart. If not parts are around because it was a popular lathe. There are some fine folks here with South Bends that will help with information. Good luck on your project


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 2, 2020)

Yep, a Heavy 10. From Well's site, it would be roughly 1952 10L with a quick change gearbox and a turret. There should be a few gears, but not a slew of change gears like the old lathes.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 2, 2020)

PS Wells has a book called "How to put your basketcase back together".... or maybe it's something about restoring South Bend lathes. Tis' on eBay for about $40. Worth it.


----------



## Don T (Jun 2, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> That's a lot of pieces. Hope your the one who took it apart. If not parts are around because it was a popular lathe. There are some fine folks here with South Bends that will help with information. Good luck on your project



Yes I took it apart. I saw it run before I took it.


----------



## graham-xrf (Jun 3, 2020)

Free? That's the very best start!
It actually ran? Even better!
Took it apart? Good move to help divide and conquer the weight. Do some of that in reverse in getting it to go together on it's final spot.

Not easy to see if there was any substantial wear ridge on the ways, but there seems not, so OK.
It has the quick-change gearbox, so does not need a whole bunch of extra gears - just so long as the ones that live in the gearbox are still there.

You should do OK out of this. Clean up, maybe some paint. At the price of free, you won't mind treating it to a new set of wicks and suchlike. You can get complete rebuild kits on eBay. Peek up the places that take tapers, and check for dings. Also, at the price of free, it might allow for little "upgrade" here and there. The drive belt? Maybe a quick-change tool post if there is not one already there.


----------



## Don T (Jun 3, 2020)

graham-xrf said:


> Free? That's the very best start!
> It actually ran? Even better!
> Took it apart? Good move to help divide and conquer the weight. Do some of that in reverse in getting it to go together on it's final spot.
> 
> ...



Yea it is missing all the gears in the QCGB. But like you said, I got it for free so I can put some money into it and have a nice lathe.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 3, 2020)

You have a project!
Before you spend a bunch of time on it, make sure the spindle and bearings are good. My 2 cents.


----------



## graham-xrf (Jun 3, 2020)

That is *very* good advice! I rate it well past $0.02.


----------



## Don T (Jun 3, 2020)

Janderso said:


> You have a project!
> Before you spend a bunch of time on it, make sure the spindle and bearings are good. My 2 cents.



When I saw it run it was nice and quiet. But I am collecting a LOT of info on this lathe and that will be one of the first things I do. Also when I took it apart it was FULL of oil. I had to put paper towls in both bearing journals so I didn't get oil in my van so I think that is a good sign.


----------



## Don T (Jun 4, 2020)

Okay I need gears. I have been looking at QCGB's on Ebay. All of then I look at are longer than mine but they look like they would bolt up to my bed. Are there different ones that will work with my lathe? Thanks


----------



## Janderso (Jun 4, 2020)

I would contact Lost Creek.
They have lots of South bend parts.








						Lost Creek Machine, Inc.
					

Machine Tool and Tooling Sales




					www.lostcreekmachine.com


----------

